# [SOLVED] No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sound was working perfectly few hours ago after some no sound?! 
i have reinstalling drivers no luck

My pc Specs

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2, v.2096
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2096
DirectX 4.09.00.0903 (DirectX 9.0)
Computer Name AKASH
User Name AkAsH™
Logon Domain AKASH
Date / Time 2012-04-07 / 17:12

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 631, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name Jetway 865GVBM(S)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Morgan Hill i865GV
System Memory 1008 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)
DIMM3: 1 GB PC2100 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
BIOS Type Award (07/07/06)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Nokia 3110 classic USB (COM3)
Communication Port Nokia 6300 USB (COM4)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller (96 MB)
3D Accelerator Intel Extreme Graphics 2
Monitor LG StudioWorks / HiSync 700B [17" CRT] (171424468)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC655 @ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

Check the audio chipset status in Device Manager. Test with a different set of speakers or headphones.


----------



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

Checked it all good no exclamatory mark..
Speakers working good...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

As it was working and then stopped after no apparent changes, I'd suspect a faulty audio chipset.


----------



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

i forgot to mention it happened after i installed 7 on my pc ,with xp running too
sound was also working on windows 7


----------



## GuruGuy (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you check to see if there are a update with the sound driver?


----------



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

I drivers downloaded from realtek and installed FIVE times no luck , is sound card dead?


----------



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

downloaded drivers****


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

then with Win7, it's possibly just a driver issue. Win7 and Realtek don't always work well together.

This appears to be your motherboard: Jetway - Tech.On The Move - Motherboard - 865GVBMS

You can try the Realtek drivers here: Realtek


----------



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

no man not working


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

You can try the older driver from the Jetway website.

In any case, as it was working, and then just stopped, I'd suspect a hardware fault. An addon sound card would likely be the best solution.


----------



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

yeah i guess sound card is dead consulted a hardware engineer he said windows 7 might have caused this ,also my graphic card was'nt compatible with 7 i just made it work by choosing xp drivers from "have disk" in driver update,can dat also cause faulty sound card?


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*



NightMare x3 said:


> yeah i guess sound card is dead consulted a hardware engineer he said windows 7 might have caused this ,also my graphic card was'nt compatible with 7 i just made it work by choosing xp drivers from "have disk" in driver update,can dat also cause faulty sound card?


What is the Model number and make of the GFX card? Are you just hacking in drivers?


----------



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

I have Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller

i followed last post by 'raven2k7' on  Windows 7 Forums


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

As it occurred after the OS upgrade, it's likely not faulty, just a driver issue. Not all hardware is supported under Windows 7. As you have found with the video chipset. While it's working, there are not any official Win7 drivers. The same issue is very likely occurring with the audio chipset. It will simply be a matter of trial and error to find a driver version that works. And you may not find a working version.

So the same still applies, a new sound card would likely be the best solution.


----------



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: No Sound From Speakers,Realtek Ac 97'*

ok thanks everyone for help 

will get a sound card installed...


----------

